# Took dad to Hurricane Lake 4/11



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Took my dad out today which was long overdue. This was his first time Bass fishing and he did pretty good. We totaled 17 with the biggest being 16" that he caught. All caught on Trick worms.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing better then spending the day with pops, and then cathing fish to boot. Sounds like ya'll had a great day. Congrats.

Skip


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

spending time with family and catching fish is always a great time


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good catch and great day. Was the Trick Worm weightless? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah....weightless in the watermellon seed color. Most hits were when the worm was on the move....did'nt getWater temp, but I think its warmed up alot with the aggressive hits.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Good job Finz... I'm sure your Dad will put that trip in his memory bank. I bet you were relieved that the bass were cooperating being that it was Hurricane Lake. I remember a couple times where I swore I would never go back...lol


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothin better than spending time with Dad, and catching fish. Thanx for the report.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

cngrats on a great time. My dad is my #1 fishing partner and I truly value the times we spend on my boat


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't fresh water fished in a very long time and I keep hearing about Hurricane Lake. Where is itand how do you get there? What type of engines do they allow on boats? Any info about the lake is greatly appreciated.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *hydraporter (4/13/2009)*I haven't fresh water fished in a very long time and I keep hearing about Hurricane Lake. Where is itand how do you get there? What type of engines do they allow on boats? Any info about the lake is greatly appreciated.


Hurricane lake is located 12 miles NW of Baker...Its off S.R. 4. Its a great lake for fishing and camping. Nice camp grounds with facilities. NO gas motors only electric. Its a pretty good size lake and you wont cover it all in 1 trip. Known for huge Bluegill which should be turning on soon. Bass are plentifull but alot in the 12 - 15" range. Min. size for Bass is 18". I hear theres Crappie in there but hav'nt seen any myself. Has Shellcrackers, Stumpknocker and Channel Cats that i know of. Great Family Lake.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Hurricane Lake is in northwest Okaloosa County off of Beaver Creek Hwy. Here is a link.

http://www.lat-long.com/Latitude-Longitude-305849-Florida-Hurricane_Lake.html


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Have the Bass spawned out there yet? 

NJD


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

It was pretty windy thatday and was'nt able to see much. I did'nt even make into the main lake. Going againg this weekend and maybe I can get around the lake a little more.


----------

